# Coyotes while walking



## tartan1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Walk 7 miles a day in remote area...whats a good handgun caliber to ward off coyotes. Two of them killed a girl here last fall while she was hiking. They are being seen alot and a friend was jogging last week and one came over the snowbank and was going to start at his legs. He fired a flare gun and wily coyote took off. I carry a flare gun, air horn and ww2 army short sword german. Never had a gun but they might get used to flares and air horns but they will not get used to a bullet. Looking for suggestions and comments please.....Thanks


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Any of the medium, popular calibers would do it,,,40 S&W, .357 SIG, .45 or even 9mm for semi-autos and .357 or
.38 special+P for revolvers. But, shot placement is always key. And all pistols are closer range weapons. Where do you live? They are showing up all over in Minnesota, never remembered them much as a kid here.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

First off, welcome to HGF.

Second, without knowing your location, I would suggest you check local laws. If you decide you need to fire on a coyote, you want to keep it legal. I know it's "self defense", but your defense may have trouble coming up with very many coyote vs. adult attacks. If one gets that close to you, a scatter gun (Judge comes to mind) may be best so you are not trying to place a single bullet at a small moving target. Especially if this is your first handgun. Good luck!


----------



## tartan1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Live in Nova Scotia, Canada. Just want something to protect myself if they get close. Many many people have quit walking as there have been a number of encounters.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Didn't know 'yotes came after you like a wolf might...I thought they were a skittish creature....what do I know.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you tried a road runner? That may distract them.:smt033


----------



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

You should have some nice Yote's in NS. I mounted this one for a buddy of mine a few years ago. It was shot with a .223.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

In Arizona a hunting license allows you to shoot all you can as long as you are not within City limits where other rules apply or endangering someone. We shoot at all we can in rural AZ so they know to leave us alone. On occasion we hit one. :anim_lol:

We only need the one recorded death to make a valid case for taking them out if they come near. IMHO

tumbleweed

PS: .22 magnum and up will do the job if you hit them right.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

many, many a yote sized dog has been killed by .22lr handguns, and many more with .22 rifle. very few will continue to attack once they are hurt. I would not buy anything special for yotes. get your pistol for use vs men, and it will suffice for critters, too.


----------

